# dental scrap



## geonorts (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi everyone I just wanted to know what people think of this I know there is some dental scrap this colour with high Ag Pd Au and some that is just stainless steel, I want to know if you think this is just stainless or not. I can buy this but I can't test it the best I can do is I know a magnet won't stick to it


----------



## samuel-a (Jan 15, 2010)

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=6232


----------



## kurtak (Apr 24, 2014)

I got a bunch like that in once - they all turned out to be the cobalt nickel alloy type --- heat to red hot - when they cool if they get a rainbow color effect then that is most likely what they are - if the color does not change after cooling then they "may" be a PGM alloy but you would still want to be able to do an AR/stannous test to confirm that 

Kurt

Edit - Opps - I now see this was a very old thread brought current by what appears to be spam


----------



## butcher (Apr 24, 2014)

kurtak, 
Glad you posted this, nice tip, thanks


----------



## Dellrugby (May 27, 2014)

Hey guys thanks, I have 44 grams now of dental scrap. I tested some, and now I have to figure out how to separate the platinum and palladium from the gold and silver. I am a newbie, and in Qatar so I have to make my little work shop. Will be giving you all progress updates. I also metal detect, scrap pcs, and do a little "dusting" of the trash piles at the gold souk were I have collect over 3 grams of broken gold jewelry in the sand.


----------



## necromancer (May 27, 2014)

Dellrugby said:


> Hey guys thanks, I have 44 grams now of dental scrap. I tested some, and now I have to figure out how to separate the platinum and palladium from the gold and silver. I am a newbie, and in Qatar so I have to make my little work shop. Will be giving you all progress updates. I also metal detect, scrap pcs, and do a little "dusting" of the trash piles at the gold souk were I have collect over 3 grams of broken gold jewelry in the sand.



you may want to read Hokes book if you have not yet read it

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=19807


----------



## Dellrugby (May 31, 2014)

Thanks Necromancer!


----------

